# WAMP & PHP updates



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi fellas,

Just want to know how to properly update particular items like PHP and SQL within the WAMP package. Obviously the package itself is quite outdated, and there's been a couple Limesurvey bugs that could be remedied if I had PHP Apache up to date. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What errors are you running into?

here should be all the information you should need: Install PHP 5 Apache MySQL on Windows : WampServer


----------

